# Anyone Goin Sharkin Fri or Sat Near Chickenbone?



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't been since about June or July due to all the June grass. Would like to go either night if someone wants to go. I have only caught 1 shark and would like some pointers from you guys who have alot of success.

I have a kayak and am not stingy about others using it to yak their baits out. Sound like a fair trade?! In exchange for some pointers? I have a 8/0 Senator, 80lb test mono, 6'-8' leader and circle hooks.

I usually buy fresh mullet on the way out if anyone is going this weekend!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I might be heading out there saturday night. Id be more than happy to give you pointers. Are u talking surf or sound side of chicken bone?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know yet. I figured I would drive out Friday during the day and see what the moss situation is like. 
I prefer Gulfside, but hate the green Moss-Mosters.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha. Yea I know what u mean. If i go it will be on saturday night.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i might be trying to get out there this weekend


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks like I will go on Saturday as well. I am gonna use some of my "Momma-Don't-Know-Money" at Joe Patti Seafood on bait. I have never seen Bluefish on the counter and have not had good luck with whole mullet.
Any ideas on what else I can buy for good shark bait?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i suggest you try to get out and catch some bait, ladyfish, blues, spanish, white trout or stingrays are all good

you could try going to a marina or boat ramp and asking guys comin in what they caught, what they can spare, ive had guys give me spanish and king heads and a bunch of white trout they ended up not wanting a few times

but 99% of the time i catch my bait, this is probably gonna be what most others will tell you


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

dido captainblack. Catch your own bait. I gotta take my girl out for dinner on saturday then i might head out to chicken bone. R u going for sure devinsdad?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i might have to pass this weekend, im sure ill be getting out there again midweek and next weekend if you are gonna be out there at all

i dont know if ill be shark fishing or not this weekend, im almost 100 percent going out there, but likely if i take anything with me itl just be a spinning set up maybe catch a few ladyfish to freeze. got a lady friend coming with me, so probably wont be wanting to handle cut up ladies the whole time im there. ladies ladies ladies. 

knowing myself all too well, dont take my word for it, you may just run into me out there and i may have 4 or 5 rods and spikes with me, what time were you likely gonna be out there if you go?



oh and sunshine, a friend of mine told me he was fishing 3mb a couple times this week, and he said when that foamy tideline was around the end it went dead but he moved down halfway and hooked up a few blacktips... maybe something in the tide had em further off from us, 2 were caught by the trestle that morning... makes me wonder if theres more to the dispersant in the tideline shit ive heard


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Unless a freak event happens, I will be there Sat evening. My wife and son, (Bet you can't guess his name!) love to go along so it turns out to be a nice outing. And cheap!
On the bait deal, I haven't had much luck catching ladyfish/bluefish there, even with live finger mullet. I am thinking I might make a quick stop at Bob Sikes Bridge and try for some white trout/ladyfish/bluefish before heading to Chickenbone. If not, then to the marina to try to bribe the boat captains!


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

sikes tends to have a few nice spanish lately as well. if you have a bait net, try to get lys instead of finger mullet would be my best piece of advice, lately the mullet just aint working for me too well. Lys on the other hand, magic. if you dont own a net and dont wanna drop money on one, pick up a couple sabiki rigs on the way to sikes to pull up some lys with, maybe even get a few small hardtails.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ill be out there both days bro. send me a pm


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

hey jdhkingfisher send me a pm with ure number in it so i can hit you up when im heading out there.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys- I am going this evening. Gonna leave PNS about 5p with a quick stop at Joe Patti for a few backup baits. Then on to Chickenbone!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I just got back from a morning expedition and have about 22 ladyfish. DO u have any idea how long you are gunna be out there devinsdad? I wont be able to get out there untill around 8 or so.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Sunshine! If you bring some fresh ladyfish, I will wait for you! ;o) We are usually there until 10-11p. Later if the bite is good. 619-3203 if you wanna call.


----------

